# Coming home for Thanksgiving



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A man in Buffalo calls his son in LA the day before Thanksgiving and says, "I hate to ruin your day, Son, but I have to tell you that your mother and I are divorcing; forty-five years of misery is enough".

"Dad, what are you talking about?” the son screams. 

"We can't stand the sight of each other any longer," the father says. "We're sick of each other and I'm sick of talking about this, so you call your sister in Texas and tell her". 

Frantically, the son calls his sister, who explodes on the phone, "Like Hell they're getting divorced!" she shouts, "I'll take care of this." 

She calls Buffalo immediately and screams at her father, "You are NOT getting divorced. Don't do a single thing until I get there. I'm calling my brother back and we'll both be there tomorrow. Until then, don't do a thing, DO YOU HEAR ME?" and hangs up.

The old man hangs up the phone and turns to his wife. "Done! They're coming for Thanksgiving, Honey…and this time they're paying their own way."


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

!rolling


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is simply hilarious...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

!rolling

Works every time... :lol:


----------



## trangntm (Jun 23, 2010)

simple but effective )


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Once again age and cunning triumph over youth and inexperience!


----------

